# solicitors exams



## mjb (26 Apr 2005)

I'm a teacher. 49 years. would like to do law. Can anyone advise?  Would like to get a set of notes for the exams. Could I do these on my own? Live in a rural area, not near any colleges etc. Thanks


----------



## Rozy (28 Apr 2005)

To become a Solicitor you will need to sit the Final Exam First Part. This is open to anyone with any degree from a recognised university, so if you are a teacher you should qualify.

The FE1s consist of 8 subjects with a pass mark of 50%, Constitutional, Contract, Company, Property, EU, Torts, Equity and Criminal. You have to sit at least 4 and from those pass at least 3 at your first sitting to be able to carry the results forward. Once you have at least 3 passes you can take the rest of the exams over 3 years. The exams are run twice yearly in March/April and Sept/October. You will also need to do the First Irish Exam. This is a three hour written and short oral examination which takes place in July. 

There are many preparatory courses for the exams, you would find a list on the Law Society's webpage, but IMHO Griffith College is the best (and no they're not paying me to say that!). I had failed my first sitting after doing the Post-Grad Legal Studies in DIT for a year, but I passed all of the 5 I sat after 3 months part time with Griffith College. The course costs about €300 per subject, and if you fail a subject you can repeat for free. They also do distance learning if you can't attend lectures in Dublin and their notes are legendary and all you'll need to pass.

Once you've passed the Irish Exam and the FE1s, you must do 2 years of an Apprenticeship (now called a Training Contract). This is where you work (very hard for very little money unfortunately!) in the office of a training Solicitor. During this 24 months you will have two 3 month college stints in the Law Society and otherwise you will work in the Solicitors office. You will have to pass exams at the end of each of the Law Society courses and another Irish exam and then once your time is done you will be entered onto the Roll of Solicitors.

It is your own responsibility to find a Training Contract, so be aware that the larger firms recruit Trainees 2 years in advance, smaller firms recruit closer to the time. The law Society has a Trainee Register which any would-be solicitor can sign up to which can be accessed by Solicitors looking for Trainees. Otherwise, you could apply to all Solicitors you would be interested in working with, you'll find all the names listed on the Law Society Webpage.

Best of luck, it takes time and the financial hardship of the Training period shouldn't be underestimated but it'll be worth it in the end!!

R


----------



## Robin (3 May 2005)

Hi,

I'm thinking of doing the course in DIT but I am just worried about finances for the year and so on and so on....would I be better just doing the FE1 prep course in GCD and try and get the exams, I'd really appreciate any advice you could give me as you've been through it and the worries and stresses with the financial side of things!!

Robin


----------



## 90210 (3 May 2005)

Are you worried about the Irish element of the exams , that would put some people off altogether.


----------



## Rozy (3 May 2005)

I'd recomend you do the Griffith course rather than the DIT course. I've done both, and I wish now I'd just gone straight to Griffith. 

The DIT course is like a conversion course for anyone with a non-law degree who is trying to cram three years of a law degree into one. The course runs from September to May as far as I remember, so you wouldn't be finished the course by the time that the March/April sitting of the FE1s come up. 

Also with DIT you take nearly a year to do 5 subjects (you can attend classes for all 8 subjects but they only mark you on 5 in the DIT exams) whereas you could do the Griffith Course taking the subjects in two groups of four, starting this June to prepare for the September/October sitting then take the other 4 in the winter course for next March/April. 

I'd recomend starting Griffith this June, with the exams in two managable bunches you could have them all passed by next April instead of having to wait until September to start with DIT.

Another pointer is that in the last FE1 sitting, Griffith students accounted for 6/9 of the top results in each subject so they do know their stuff.

Hope that helps,

Rozy


----------



## Robin (3 May 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I'm just a bit concerned leaving a permanent job and having to take a personnel loan out also I always feel that as I don't have a law degree I should do the DIT course? 

Do you think my chances of finding employment with just doing the FE1 exams would be enough against all those law graduates!? 

Just feeling a bit unsure about myself and as for the irish exam, I did honours Irish in the L.C. but as I've been out of the loop for nearly 5 years - you can imagine the irish gets a bit rusty....any suggestions on perking up the irish?? 

So really I just want your thoughts on the following:

1. Non law grad should I do the DIT course?! 
2. Worries about the FE1 exams..against graduates with law degrees!!
3. Whats the best way to prepare for the Irish...anyone got names/courses 
Thanks for all the help so far!!
Robin


----------



## black_pearl (3 May 2005)

Hi everyone, just to answer Robin's questions. I'm about to sit my finals of an LLB law degree, am planning to take six months out and start sitting the FE1s next year. 

As part of my course I had to do a 7 month full-time work placement and ended up in one of the top 10 firms in Dublin. The year I was there they took on about 12 apprentices, 3 of whom had an Arts degree and nothing else before they sat the FE1s. You seem to have a few years employment experience, I think you will be at no disadvantage whatsoever. Any employer will realize you have made a mature and considered decision to study law and will value your life experience. This would make you stand out to an interviewer over a recent graduate who has never held a 9-6 job in their life. A month's work experience in a law firm wouldn't go amiss in beefing up a CV though! 

As for the Irish, anyone whose doing the FE1s after a degree will not, almost invariably, have studied Irish for 3/4 years themselves. My own Irish has reached a pathetic level. By all accounts the Irish exams are merely a formality, the sliochts that must be translated are predictable and can be learned off by heart. Theres a rumour that a Japanese girl has passed them. Failing them would require effort (so I've been told, I pray this is true!) In any event, Blackhall Place provides a list of tutors who give grinds specially for the exam, just contact them. If you can learn enough off by heart to pass the FE1s, the Irish should be a doddle.

I don't want to depress you, but the FE1s are not easy exams - the failure rate is quite high. They require full-time effort as nothing is predictable. However, a bit of dedicatation and a lot of hours study and you should reap the rewards. The concepts are not that hard, its the amount that has to be learned off by heart that is the challenge.

I can't tell you whether or not to take the DIT course or start straight into the Griffith College one. Perhaps if youre very apprehensive, you should do an evening course so you dont have to give up your job straight away? To be honest, I think you should definately do the exams, whatever way you decide. Its a fascinating subject! Good luck!


----------



## Unregistered (3 May 2005)

Hi Black Pearl,

Thank you so much for all your feedback - I appreciate it, whatever the end decision is...still weighing up all options but all the feedback and comments are a great help to me!! 

Best of luck in the exams Black Pearl.

Robin


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

*Re: solicitors exam and finances!*

Hi there,

Me again...Rozy I'm just wondering how you financed yourself through the DIT course and the GCD course? Curious, as I'm sure I'll have to pick up a part-time job along the way?! Any guidance on the financial side would be a help and thanks for all the feedback so far!

Robin


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

Hi Rozy,

Thanks for all your feedback on the financial side..unfortunately I think it'll be a big fat loan that I'll have to get and a part time job to help me through the student life!!

Robin


----------



## Rozy (5 May 2005)

Hi Guys,

I'd agree with what's been said about the Irish exam, an American girl in my DIT class passed it first time after 5 prep-classes and no prior knowledge of Irish, it seems to be merely a formality.

The FE1s are by far the hardest exams I have ever done, I had never gotten less than an honour in any exam before I sat the FE1s and failed a couple first time round, that'll bring you down to earth quick!

As for funding, my method of funding probably won't apply to you. I'm a single parent, so I saved up a few grand working, then I stopped work and claimed the Lone Parents Allowance for the 8 months of the course. I was also entitled to a Grant on the basis of my parents income as I was under 23.

IT was still a struggle though, and I don't think having the Post-Grad makes any difference in looking for an Apprenticeship.

I was at a Seminar at the Law Society recently and there did seem to be still a certain snobbery regarding Law Degrees, but they did say that they valued work experience too, so my advice would be to try and get work experience in a legal enviornment and do the Griffith course in the evening. If you're working in a legal department or a law firm, your employer is more likely to fund the course, and if they don't the fees for a private course are Tax refundable.

Hope that helps,

Rozy


----------



## 90210 (5 May 2005)

I think the exam is the proof of the pudding whether you are capable or more particularly suitable for this career. A good deal of people feel that they wish to study Law as they see the road of paved gold and see it as a process rather than a development of talent or skill. It is not unlike any other career choice you might hate the work experience, you might not feel comfortable within certain legal areas and most of all your personality might not be suited to this type of work when you are at the coal face.

A good deal of solicitors don’t make the D4 Mercedes club just like any other career there is those that make it and them that do not and this goes for the Barristers also.
I think the televison or movie image of a legal eagle has given more than slight distortion of the truth, this will become more apparent when you do your work experince.

By the way biggest is not best when you do your work ex, smaller firms tend to mean more hands on work and better opportunity to meet more seniors.
It’s all about personality in the end, hope it works out for you.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 May 2005)

Robin said:
			
		

> I'm just a bit concerned leaving a permanent job


 
Just an afterthought, Robin - if you're permanently employed as a teacher, surely you're entitled to a career break, with the option of returning to your original post..?

Also - and again presuming you've a permanent post and the usual holidays - you probably _could_ do a lot of the preparatory work in your own time before taking the plunge? If I was you, I'd be looking at the 'fasttrack' option, too, maybe the Griffith College route recommended by Rozy? (I won't comment on that of which I know nought...!)

It might be a while ago, but remember you do have a degree (and possibly postgrad qualifications?) under your belt and, as a teacher/educator, you probably have a better sense than most of what you can realistically hope to achieve in 'self-directed' mode. You're probably also well placed to negotiate an examination/accreditation process that puts a premium on amassing & assimilating large amounts of material, to be recalled and reproduced on the day of the exam... (this is, after all, the route to Leaving Cert. 'success'!)

I think 90210's comment is well placed, too - no amount of qualifications are going to make of you a successful solicitor or barrister if you don't have the temperament for it. But here's a comforting thought - if a profession like The Law (note the Capital Letters) calls for articulacy/communication skills/rhetorical flair/capacity-to-bullshit-persuasively-under-pressure, then teaching is a fine training ground! I remember reading somewhere that there are more ex-teachers in Dáil Éireann than ex-anything-else... ('I rest my case', etc.!)  

Best of luck with the road ahead...

_[Edit: Sorry, have just re-read the thread and realised I may be confusing Robin with mjb...? Hope my tuppence-worth is valid for both of you!]_


----------



## Unregistered (6 May 2005)

Hi all,

Really appreciate all the help...just a bit of background. I'm 28, female working as a technical consultant in the IT/telecoms industry. I have a business degree and a postgrad in Comp.Sc. I have spent the past five years travelling around the world training engineers up on network techie stuff and yes I have to say I am a great at BS!!

Anyway, I'm thinking about the DIT course because I don't think the grey matter is what it used to be....and I suppose am feeling a bit apprehensive about doing the FE1 exams without at least giving myself a year of standard law jargon for things to sink in...

As for the job...well theres notice to be handed in and believe me when I say I will be a very happy camper to stop talking techie and stop travelling.....and do something were I feel I am making a genuine effort to help people and not work for a multinational were you feel as small as a flea!!

Robin


----------



## mjb (15 May 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help. I asked the original question and the advice etc. is most helpful.  I'm a teacher living in Donegal and hope to work in emoloyment law when I retire at 55 in 6 years time. I will probably have to go the distance learning route. Has anyone any experience of this?

This is my first time to use askabout money and I was delighted when i logged on today and found that I had started a useful discussion.

Many thanks all.

mjb


----------



## aldaco (25 May 2005)

Hi Rozy,

I'm hoping you're still about and available to give some advice!  I'm considering doing the FE1 exams with Griffith.  I will have to remain working full-time and am looking into the distance learning option.  I've also a child to manage.  I was just wondering if you could give any advice on how to space out the exams as you know already how much is involved?  
I think my best option would be to do them over two years.  I know I've to sit four together in the first sitting.  Would I be best to study for 2 june-september, then the next two in the next running of the course and sit all four next march/april?  And then do the same the following year?  Any advice welcome!

Thanks!
Aldaco.


----------



## lclarke (6 Jun 2006)

Hi there,

The way I sat mine was - I did 4 in April '05, 2 in Oct '05 and 2 there in April.  Its still hard work though whatever way you space them out - especially if you are working full time as well!

Once you get over the first hurdle of passing 3 out of 4 - you can sit them in 1's if you want.

Hope this helps


----------

